# riel



## MOMO2

Tengo una frase en la que se explica cómo sucedió un accidente, pero en verdad no acabo de entenderlo porque el testigo usa un término que en el contexto me despista.

Os pongo la frase entera (para que tengais todo el contexto posible) y mi intento de traducción. 


_"Yo, ..., vi como el turismo que iba delante mío se salió de la vía por la derecha y luego pasó a la izquierda impactando con los rieles primero derecho y luego el riel izquierdo perdiendo las dos ruedas delanteras y el señor iba conduciendo regularmente por la carretera por el carril derecho y no entiendo qué pasó porqué ha perdido el control de un momento muy rápido. Es todo lo que he visto."_

*Io sottoscritto ..., ho visto l'utilitaria che circolava davanti a me uscire dalla carreggiata dal lato destro e poi passare a sinistra urtando i guard rail (?) prima destro e poi sinistro perdendo le ruote anteriori e l'uomo stava guidando normalmente sulla corsia destra della strada e non capisco cosa sia successo, perché abbia perso il controllo in modo così repentino. Questo è quanto ho visto.*

P.S.: El accidente se produjo en una autopista.
De todo lo que encontré en la red esto es lo que podría ser, pero como no lleva imágenes no puedo tener seguridad al 100%.
http://www.patentesonline.com.mx/bar...era-61640.html 


Necesito saber qué es un "riel" para una persona de habla hispana que si no recuerdo mal es de América (creo que peruano).
Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

*guard rail = baranda de protección.*



> Necesito saber qué es un "riel"


Para mi, un riel es lo que puesto paralelo a otro riel, en italiano se llama _'binario'._


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi un "riel" es la barra por donde corre una cortina.
Buscando en un diccionario pone que es una barra de metal en bruto y después lo mismo que pone Gatogab, pero claro, no pienso darle la razón, porque no la tiene.


En serio: Esa definición es correcta, pero porque se trata de barras de metal, solo por eso. Las barras de los "binarios" se llaman en realidad "raíles". Que, en el mismo diccionario, lo define como "Riel o carril de una vía férrea"

Yo usaría siempre "riel" de forma genérica y "raíl" para el tren.


Sobre la duda:
Se está refiriendo a barras puestas a los lados de la carretera, seguramente a una especie de protección no muy ortodoxa o la barrera de protección de las autopistas. En realidad el que está declarando habla muy mal y se explica peor que yo


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> *guard rail = baranda de protección.*
> 
> 
> Para mi, un riel es lo que puesto paralelo a otro riel, en italiano se llama _'binario'._


 
Sí gato, pero viste que el accidente pasó en una autopista, Lugar en done, se sabe, no hay "_binari_". Estoy muy depri


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Para mi un "riel" es la barra por donde corre una cortina.
> Buscando en un diccionario pone que es una barra de metal en bruto y después lo mismo que pone Gatogab, pero claro, no pienso darle la razón, porque no la tiene.
> 
> 
> En serio: Esa definición es correcta, pero porque se trata de barras de metal, solo por eso. Las barras de los "binarios" se llaman en realidad "raíles". Que, en el mismo diccionario, lo define como "Riel o carril de una vía férrea"
> 
> Yo usaría siempre "riel" de forma genérica y "raíl" para el tren.
> 
> 
> Sobre la duda:
> Se está refiriendo a barras puestas a los lados de la carretera, seguramente a una especie de protección no muy ortodoxa o la barrera de protección de las autopistas. En realidad el que está declarando habla muy mal y se explica peor que yo


 
Acabaré traduciéndolo a lo bruto (es decir dándole la razón a Gatogab, que no la tiene, y poniendo "binario"): es que no puedo inventarme las cosas. ¡He de ser fiel!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,

Ho trovato un'immagine di un riel qui: http://www2.cintac.cl/productos/i_defensas.php
Sembra la traversa inferiore di un guard-rail, quella sotto la traversa ondulata.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> En realidad el que está declarando habla muy mal y *se explica peor que yo*


 


> _con los *rieles* primero derecho y luego el *riel *izquierdo _




No te depris, mira que Neuromante tiene razón.


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> ¡He de ser fiel!


Baranda, hijita. Serás fiel hasta la muerte.


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> Baranda, hijita. Serás fiel hasta la muerte.


 
Y en italiano? Italiano de verdad ¡!


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Y en italiano? Italiano de verdad ¡!


Barriera di protezione o *guard rail *
No creo que encontrarás un italiano _verace_ que no sepa qué es *guard rail.*


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> Barriera di protezione o *guard rail*


Para mí, gatogab sí tiene razón.  Después de todo, ¿con qué otra cosa se puede impactar a la derecha y a la izquierda en una autopista?


----------



## MOMO2

honeyheart said:


> Para mí, gatogab sí tiene razón. Después de todo, ¿con qué otra cosa se puede impactar a la derecha y a la izquierda en una autopista?


 
Claro. Yo esperaba que alguien me confirmara que en algún lugar del mundo hispanohablante se usare el téRMINO _riel_ para indicar la barrera ésa.


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Claro. Yo esperaba que alguien me confirmara que en algún lugar del mundo hispanohablante se usare el téRMINO _riel_ para indicar la barrera ésa.


 
En Chile sí, según el link que nos mandó Laura:


> *Riel:* Su función es evitar que la rueda de vehículos pequeños y livianos no se impacten ni se enganchen con los postes, de tal manera que produce un redireccionamiento del vehículo disminuyendo la gravedad del accidente.


También en México, según el link de MOMO2


> Un riel de protección para carretera incluye una placa de metal alargada que forma por lo menos una cresta


Può darsi che il testimone stia generalizando.


----------



## honeyheart

Perdón, me expresé mal.  En Argentina no se lo llama "riel".  Como dijo gatogab también, acá esa palabra se usa solamente para lo que en italiano son los "binari" del tren, es decir, los "rieles", mientras que para "guard-rail" usamos la misma palabra, ya sea de metal o de cemento.  Con respecto al texto, estaba tratando de adivinar por deducción.


----------



## Neuromante

Arriba puse que la primera acepción es una barra de metal. Así que es un riel, pero eso no significa que se llame así. Sería como llamar "plancha de metal moldeada llena de cosas" a un coche, o "papeles" a un libro, o "plancha de madera" a una puerta.

Esas definiciones para Chile y Méjico están describiendo la función que está haciendo el riel. Si en esos países han terminado por suplantar a formas más concretas, es otro discurso


----------



## MOMO2

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Ho trovato un'immagine di un riel qui: http://www2.cintac.cl/productos/i_defensas.php
> Sembra la traversa inferiore di un guard-rail, quella sotto la traversa ondulata.


 
Per la Mod hip hip URRA' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## 0scar

Acá se llaman "guareil" (guard-rail).


----------



## MOMO2

0scar said:


> Acá se llaman "guareil" (guard-rail).


 
¡Anda! ¡¿Sin la d? Y ¿lo escriben también así como lo scribiste?


----------



## 0scar

La gente lo pronuncia como puede ya que es un vocablo inglés.
Supongo que gente como los ingenieros de caminos han de saber como se escribe.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Yo siempre oí "guardarrail". En el diccionario de Word Reference aparece una palabra parecida pero con tilde en la i: "Guardarraíl"

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/guardarraíl


----------



## 0scar

Hay un art. de Wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardarraíl

La parecita que ponen en el medio de la autopista se llama _barrera New Jersey_ según Wikipedia.


----------

